# window sur mac



## KERRIA (18 Janvier 2019)

le plus performant : "parallèles" ou "Boot Camp" ?

Merci d'avance

Le Bon Jour vous va


----------



## Locke (18 Janvier 2019)

Hé ben, avec ça on est bien avancé.

Pour faire simple, Parallels Desktop ou VMware sont des logiciels de virtualisation qui sont tous les deux performants, mais feront une émulation au niveau du matériel d'un Mac. C'est-à-dire qu'il sera impossible d'utiliser le processeur, l'intégralité de la mémoire, de la puce ou carte graphique, au maximum de leurs capacités, tout ne sera que de l'émulation. Ça peut convenir pour utiliser des petits ou gros logiciels, mais en aucun cas pour jouer.

Quant à Assistant Boot Camp, c'est différent puisque qu'après installation, tout le potentiel matériel d'un Mac sera utilisé à 100 %, processeur, mémoire, puce ou carte graphique seront pris en compte.

Sur le fond, c'est à toi de décider ce qu'il faudra installer, virtualisation ou installation directe, en fonction des logiciels que tu souhaites utiliser.


----------

